# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Nach kont. Anstieg verharrt der PSA

## W. Werner

Kann mir das jemand erklären: Seit RPE ist mein PSA langsam, aber kontinuierlich mit VZ zwischen 0,5 und 2 Jahren angestiegen, bis 0,28 im April diesen Jahres. Also PSA-Messung wieder vierteljährlich: Und die beiden nächsten Messungen liegen mit je 0,15 deutlich niedriger - also (vorerst noch) kein Rezidiv? Die nächste Messung werde ich wohl erst in 6 Monaten machen lassen.

----------


## Georg_

In den Studien von Amling und Toussi wird beschrieben, dass der PSA Wert sich unter 0,4 ng/ml häufig stabilisiert. Da kannst also in Ruhe abwarten.

----------


## W. Werner

Danke für die Info. Urologe fs hat hier auch von solchen Erfahrungen berichtet. Ich hoffe, daß ich mich weiterhin zu dieser glücklichen Kategorie zählen darf.

----------


## LowRoad

Werner,
Du hast auch in der Vergangenheit schon Zeiten mit gleichbleibendem, und sogar mit leicht fallenden PSA Werten erlebt. Allerdings bist Du mit Gleason 8 und pT3a ein Hochrisikopatient, bei dem eine Stabilisierung des PSA Wertes unter 0.4ng/ml eher selten denn häufig wäre. Trotzdem besteht bei Dir vorläufig kein Handlungsbedarf, solange die PSADT sich nicht erheblich verkürzt, und/oder der PSA Wert 0.5ng/ml erreicht. Meiner Meinung nach, wird das aber irgendwann eintreten. Bis dahin: lebe!

----------


## Joachim_Bln

Ich lese die Studienzusammenfassungen von Amling und Toussi etwas anders:

Ab 0,4 wäre regelmäßig von einem kontinuierlichen, weiteren Anstieg und systemischem Fortschritt auszugehen, während bei 0,2 oder 0,3 schon eher mal wieder ein Stillstand eintreten kann. Insoweit stimmen wir überein. Aber das sind meines Erachtens Werte, mit denen man Behandlungsergebnisse beurteilen und kategorisieren kann, nicht etwa Empfehlungen eines Thresholds für salvage-Therapien. Dazu gibt es keine Aussage. Die würde ja auch von anderen Faktoren abhängen, wie Alter, Verdopplungszeit und Zeitablauf nach der OP. Dass man bei über 0,4 handeln sollte, wenn es keine konkret entgegenstehenden Gründe wie hohes (PCa-normales) Alter gibt, kann man wohl indirekt ableiten, aber eine Empfehlung für oder gegen Therapie bei 0,3 oder 0,2 steht da nicht.

Toussi et.al.: "A prostate specific antigen cut point of 0.4 ng/ml or greater reflects  the threshold at which a prostate specific antigen increase becomes  *durable* and shows the strongest correlation with subsequent systemic  progression. Consideration should be given to using a prostate specific  antigen of 0.4 ng/ml or greater as the standard biochemical recurrence  definition after radical prostatectomy."

----------


## W. Werner

PSA am 16.02.21: 0,253, also geringer Anstieg mit PSAVZ von gut 5 Jahren - werde wohl wieder auf halbjährlichen Test umsteigen.

----------


## MartinWK

Die 1. Spalte der PSA_VZ in myprostate.eu bedeutet in dieser Situation nichts, dazu sind die PSA-Werte viel zu klein und damit ungenau. Weiter rechts steht die "wahre" VZ, die liegt zwischen 1 und 2 Jahren.
Nach 3 Halbjahrestests wird die Marke 0,4 erreicht sein, dann würde ich mir Gedanken über ein PSMA PET/CT oder eine Logenbestrahlung machen.

----------


## W. Werner

Sehe ich ein weniger dramatisch: Du mußt das Auf und Ab der letzten Ergebnisse berücksichtigen - schließlich hatte 
ich vor knapp 2 Jahren 0,28! Insofern ist die VZ - egal über welche Periode - nicht wirklich aussagefähig.

----------


## MartinWK

Dieser eine Wert damals ist ein typischer "Ausrutscher". Alle anderen Werte steigen an oder sind gleich dem Vorwert. Ein Schreib- oder Meßfehler oder "idiopathisch" (der Arzt weiß nicht, warum; irgendeine körperliche Reaktion). Das ist eine Kurve nach RPE, nicht RT oder fokale Behandlung: da gibt es kein "echtes" Auf und Ab.

Ich kenne das: man pickt sich gerne die Fakten heraus, die eine bessere Prognose ergeben. War bei meinem Auf und Ab vor dem Rezidiv genauso - der Trend der Kurve war aber eindeutig, und die Ärzte erkannten das auch.
Dramatisch ist das bei dir nicht, und für einen 4+4 (5) super gut. LowRoad: "_Bis dahin: lebe!_"

----------


## W. Werner

Im Prinzip hast Du natürlich Recht, und die Regressionsgerade zeigt mit einer VZ von gut 2 Jahren nach oben. Aber: die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...

----------


## W. Werner

PSA 11.5.21: 0,281. VZ zwischen 2 und 4 Jahren - nächste Messung daher erst in einem halben Jahr.

----------


## W. Werner

Letzter PSA vom 25.01.22: 0,301. Ich hab die PSAVZ über 1, 2 und 3 Perioden aus myprostate.eu in ein Diagramm übertragen, aus dem man unschwer erkennen kann, daß sich die PSAV - egal über wieviel Perioden - zunehmend verlängert. Das könnte am zunehmenden Alter (bin jetzt 74) liegen - da dauern nicht nur die Zellteilungen gesunder Körperzellen immer länger. Die Lücken in den PSAVZ entstehen durch negative VZ, die in myprostate.eu nicht ausgewiesen werden.

----------


## W. Werner

Sch ... wäre schön gewesen: neuer PSA *0,4*! Jetzt werde ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Uro im Kölner Westen machen, der mir zu einem PSMA PET CT verhilft - Tips willkommen!

----------


## Georg_

Bei 0,4 sieht man mit einem PSMA PET/CT noch wenig. Ich musste bis 3,0 warten. Ist jetzt eine Salvage-Bestrahlung vorgesehen?

----------


## W. Werner

Davon halte ich gar nichts: In's Blaue die Prostata-Loge bestrahlen - auf Verdacht? Bis 3,0 warten ist heftig - da haste schon 'ne ansehnliche Tumor-Masse!

----------


## W. Werner

p. s.: Georg, Deine PK-Historie endet leider 2016 - da ist von einem PSMA PET/CT bei PSA 3 nix zu finden, obwohl Dein Weg dahin und danach sicher für mich interessant/gut zu wissen wäre.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Davon halte ich gar nichts: In's Blaue die Prostata-Loge bestrahlen - auf Verdacht? Bis 3,0 warten ist heftig - da haste schon 'ne ansehnliche Tumor-Masse!


Moin Werner,

Ich hatte mich damals vor 9 und vor 5 Jahren auch geweigert blind zu Bestrahlen, obwohl angeblich Anreicherungen in der Loge gefunden wurden.
Später war dann bei der nächsten und übernächsten PSMA PET/CT Untersuchung, wie von Geisterhand alles verschwunden.

Wenn es ein sehr aussagekräftiger Verdacht ist, würde ich an deiner Stelle noch einmal ein PET bei ca. 1.0 machen lassen.
Prof. Dunst, Direktor der Radiologie an der UNI sagte mir vor ein paar Jahren einmal, dass auch später, bei höheren PSA noch bestrahlt werden kann.
Es wären neue Erkenntnisse aus USA.
Georg hatte aber damals nichts gefunden, was die Aussage unterstützt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## MartinWK

Ein PSMA PET/CT wird bei PSA 0,5 häufig den Bestrahlungsplan ändern: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...733#post113733
Dazu gibt es auch weitere Studien, in denen Rezidivstellen bei sehr niedrigen PSA-Werten erkannt wurden. Natürlich sagt das nichts darüber aus, wieviele andere Stellen übersehen wurden oder wieviele Patienten falsch-negativ waren. Eine Möglichkeit, das abzuschätzen, kann eine Untersuchung des letzten Präparates auf PSMA-Expression sein. Allerdings kann sich die damalige Zelllinie weiter entwickelt haben, und in der Regel eher jetzt weniger PSMA anzeigen.

----------


## Georg_

Bei einem PSA von 0,5 soll ja nun spätestens eine Salvage-Bestrahlung der Loge gemacht werden. In diesem Fall macht man ein PSMA PET/CT, ob man nicht doch schon etwas sieht. Aber länger warten will man dann nicht. Wenn eine Metastase sichtbar wird, wird man nicht nur die Prostataloge bestrahlen, sonst schon. Es gibt auch eine Studie von Emmett, die festgestellt hat, dass es etwas bringt, wenn man die Prostataloge bestrahlt obwohl ein PSMA PET/CT negativ war, also nicht gezeigt hat. Die allgemeine Empfehlung ist, nicht zu warten, bis man etwas "sieht" sondern spätestens bei 0,5 die Salvage-Bestrahlung der Prostataloge zu machen.
Wenn man allerdings schon eine Salvage-Bestrahlung hinter sich hatte, gilt die Grenze von 0,5 nicht mehr und man kann bis zu einem PSA Wert von 2,0 oder 3,0 warten. Bei mir stand keine Salvage-Bestrahlung an, daher habe ich solange gewartet.

----------


## W. Werner

Schei...: Der Uro hat sich natürlich eine eigene PSA-Bestimmung nicht verkniffen: 0,6! Das Rezidiv läßt sich nicht mehr wegdiskutieren. Uro: Bei dem Verlauf ist ein Lokalrezidiv sehr Wahrscheinlich, also Bestahlung der Prostataloge. Aber auch ein PSAM-PET-CT wäre möglich. Dafür bekomme ich Überweisung an die Uniklinik Köln. Schau'n mer mal!

----------


## Georg_

Werner,

lass doch nochmal eine PSA Wert Bestimmung bei deiner Hausärztin machen, bei mir lag der Urologe zweimal mit seinem eigenen Labor ziemlich daneben.

Georg

----------


## W. Werner

Dank, Georg, für Deine Einschätzung: Heute kam der schriftliche Bericht, PSA demnach sogar 0,683! Erscheint tatsächlich ein ziemlicher Ausreißer nach oben zu sein: meine PSAVZ lag in den letzten Jahren immer > 1 Jahr, und jetzt auf einmal 0,15 Jahre??? Dessen ungeachtet werde ich mich um ein PSMA-Pet/CT an der Uniklinik Köln bemühen.

----------


## W. Werner

Sensationell: Sonntag per mail bei der UK Köln, Radiologie zum PSMA PET/CT angemeldet, gestern (!) Rückruf, Termin Vorgespräch (da Kassenpatient wg. Kostentragung) bereits nächste Woche MIttwoch! Werde bei meiner KK vorher nachfragen, wie es mit der Kostenübernahme aussieht.

----------


## W. Werner

Die Ärztin in der Aufnahme der Nuklearmedizin an der UKK Köln ist ganz meiner Ansicht: Vor prophylaktischer Radiatio Diagnose mit den verfügbaren Mitteln, also PSMA PET/CT, die zudem im Rahmen der ASV von der ges. KK bezahlt wird. Termin bereits am 21.12.22!

----------


## Michael99

ASV? Was bedeutet diese Abkürzung?

----------


## Barnold

Siehe hier: http://prostatakrebse.de/information...kuerzungen.pdf
Strg +F eingeben und ins Suchfeld ASV

----------


## Michael99

Danke Arnold. Hab's gespeichert.
Davon abgesehen, die völlig wirre Vorgehensweise der gKKs bei der Kostenübernahme der PET-CTs ist grotesk. Ein Stück aus dem Tollhaus der Gesundheitsbürokratie.

----------


## W. Werner

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob die gKK da wirr vorgehen oder einfach die Flut der Vorgaben sie schlichtweg überfordern, zumal die sich ständig ändern. Allerdings dürfte die Kostenübernahme einer PSMA-PET/CT nicht gerade selten bei den GKV beantragt werden.

----------


## Michael99

Ja, Werner, da hast du wohl recht. Es sind tatsächlich weniger die Kassen selbst, sondern die Bürokratie mit GB-A, MDK und wie sie alle heissen, die dazu führt, dass der medizinische Fortschritt erst mit einer Verzögerung von 10-12 Jahren beim gesetzlich Versicherten ankommt. Dagegen sind die S3-Leitlinien, die nur 5-6 Jahre brauchen, um die neuen Methoden und Erkenntnisse zu integrieren, fast schon Formel 1.

----------


## lutzi007

Ich hatte im letzten Jahr eine sehr umfangreiche Ablehnungsbegründung des MDK wegen eines beantragten PSMA PET/CT meinem Urologen zum Lesen vorgelegt. Nach der Lektüre schüttelte er nur entgeistert mit dem Kopf und meinte, daß das totaler Unsinn wäre, was die da angeführt hätten. Dann meinte er zu mir, wenn ich es möchte, könnte er mich auch einfach in das Krankenhaus mit der Nuklearmedizin stationär einweisen und dann machen die da einfach die Untersuchung und die Krankenkasse muss dann bezahlen und kann nichts dagegen machen. Mann, war der sauer. Ich wollte damals die Untersuchung dann aber gar nicht mehr, weil sie mir für meinen späteren Therapieversuch mit Darolutamid nichts gebracht hätte. Im Gegenteil, wenn dann schon kleine Metastasen im Skelett angezeigt worden wären, die in der Standardbildgebung (CT/Skelettszintigrafie) noch unsichtbar waren, hätten mir die Ärzte der Uniklinik Münster das Darolutamid nicht verordnen dürfen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Michael:



> Hallo allerseits,
> die KK lehnt die Kostenerstattung für das PSMA-PET-CT nach über 9(!) Wochen Prüfung ab. Irgendwelche Tipps für das weitere Vorgehen?
> Gruß, Michael
> 
> im Rahmen der ASV von der ges. KK


Moin Michael, moin zusammen,

ich schreibe hier mal bei Werner, weil es uns allen interessiert.

Ich konnte nach fast 2 Jahren, 2 PET Untersuchungen erfolgreich einklagen.
Die 3. PET Untersuchung habe ich freiwillig selbst bezahlt, weil im Angebot.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Die 4. steht noch aus, muss wohl vom Gericht entschieden werden.
Da werde ich Dieses mal prüfen lassen:
Anspruch eines Versicherten gegen die Krankenkasse auf Versorgung mit PET-CT bei Prostatakarzinom  DATEV magazin (datev-magazin.de)

Das ASV Team wurde mir in Verbindung mit dem Kreiskrankenhaus Itzehoe auch angeboten.
Bedingt durch Corona, hatte ich aber nach 2 Monaten immer noch keinen Termin, so dass ich selbstständig handeln musste, und mir einen Blitz-Termin als Selbstzahler in der UNI Kiel geben lassen musste.

Silvia hat dir bereits eine allgemeine Vorgehensweise erklärt.
Ich würde das nun von einem Anwalt prüfen lassen, ob sich eine Klage lohnt.
Soweit ich weiß, kann es auch der SV (Sozialverband) prüfen.
Falls du nicht im SV bist, und auch keine RV (Rechtschutzversicherung) hast,
kostet dich die Vorrunde ca. 300 , und bei Klage noch einmal 300 , die vorab bezahlt werden sollten.
Bei einer Verhandlung (falls es überhaupt soweit kommt), werden dann noch zusätzliche Euros fällig, falls du keinen Erfolg hast.

Anwälte haben ein besseres Verhandlungsgeschick als wir,
daher kann so etwas oft in den Vorverhandlungen erledigt werden.
Deine Vorkasse bekommst du dann oft zurück.

Falls noch nicht bekannt, die KK ist nicht verpflichtet sich nach dem MDK Gutachten zu richten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michael99

Moin Hartmut,
ich hab jetzt erstmal gerade vorhin Widerspruch eingelegt. Dazu habe ich die Begründung des von dir verlinkten Falls entsprechend be- und verarbeitet. Falls das durchkommt würde ich das mal hier als Muster veröffentlichen, denn das Urteil und seine Begründung passt auf jeden mit wiederansteigendem PSA NACH erfolgter Ersttherapie. 
Allerdings kommt bei mir ja noch das Fristversäumnis der KK hinzu, was schlicht nicht zu widerlegen und natürlich auch Bestandteil meines Widerspruches ist.
Von daher bin ich eigentlich recht optimistsch.
Ob ich allerdings wegen 1400 Ocken den Zeit-und Arbeitsaufwand eines Prozesses mit zusätzlichem Kostenrisiko in Kauf nehmen werde, weiss ich noch nicht. Hängt dann auch von meiner Laune ab.
Gruß über die Elbe
Michael

----------


## Trekker

> Ob ich allerdings wegen 1400 Ocken den Zeit-und Arbeitsaufwand eines Prozesses mit zusätzlichem Kostenrisiko in Kauf nehmen werde, weiss ich noch nicht. Hängt dann auch von meiner Laune ab.


Ich an Deiner Stelle würde auch die Bestrahler durchleuchten. Die haben die Prostata mehr oder weniger erfolglos bestrahlt. Zur Bestrahlung schreibst Du in Deinem Profil:


> 10/21-12/21              Strahlentherapie mit 78 gy (39 Sitzungen),                                keine nennenswerten Nebenwirkungen, auch heute  noch, 6 Monate nach Ende, funktioniert alles wie zuvor.


Mein Fazit: Keine Keine Nebenwirkungen und leider auch keine Wirkungen.

Gruß von Henry

----------


## Michael99

Henry, der Sachstand ist ja noch unklar. Zuletzt ist der PSA ja wieder deutlich gesunken, ohne dass vorher die Rezidivdefinition (Nadir +2) erfüllt gewesen wäre. (übrigens ein gutes Argument für die KK gegen die Kostenübernahme). Ein Bouncephänomen wäre also möglich. Ende Januar ist die nächste Messung, danach bin ich schlauer.
Der Termin mit dem Strahlentherapeuten im März steht auch schon. Dem habe ich momentan aber nichts vorzuwerfen. Mehr als planen und bestrahlen kann der nunmal sowieso nicht. Das PSMA-PET-CT hat ja auch nichts gefunden, was eindeutig auf ein aus der Planung resultierendes Rezidiv hinweisen würde. Dafür sind die PSMA-Ansammlungen in der bestrahlten Prostata zu gross und zu gleichverteilt. Und dass die Bestrahlungsmaschinen kein fake waren  zeigt ja der PSA-Rückgang von 10 auf 2,6 bis Ende April, also in 4 Monaten.
Gruß, Michael

----------


## Trekker

> Henry, der Sachstand ist ja noch unklar. Zuletzt ist der PSA ja wieder deutlich gesunken, ohne dass vorher die Rezidivdefinition (Nadir +2) erfüllt gewesen wäre. (übrigens ein gutes Argument für die KK gegen die Kostenübernahme). Ein Bouncephänomen wäre also möglich. Ende Januar ist die nächste Messung, danach bin ich schlauer.


Hab's nach dem Lesen Deines Threads mittlerweile auch festgestellt und wünsche Dir, dass es tatsächlich ein solches Phänomen ist.

----------


## Michael99

Jetzt haben wir hier Werners Thread gekapert. Weiteres zu mir und meinem Fall bitte hier:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...319#post145319

----------


## W. Werner

Danke, Michael!
Ergebnis des PET mit 191 MBq 18F-PSMA /CT vom 21.12.22:
_Kein Nachweis eines PSMA-überexprimierenden Lokalrezidivs oder Metastasen. Die oben beschriebene flaue Nuklidbelegung dorsal der ehem. Prostataloge ist in erster Linie unspezifisch im Rektum, differenzialdiagnostisch könnte dort ein beginnendes Lokalrezidiv nicht ausgeschlossen werden.
Pulmonale Granulome und einzelne nicht verkalkte kleine pulmonale Verdichtungen a. e. unspezifisch, Verlaufskontrolle (native low-dose CT oder im Rahmen der Nachsorge) in 3-6 Monaten empfohlen.
Pathologisch vergrößerter paraösophagealer  Lymphknoten supradiaphragmal ohne PSMA-Überexpression , DD unspezifisch, DD: unklar, Verlaufskontrolle erwägen._
 Mal seh'n, was der Uro (und natürlich Ihr!!!) dazu sagt.

----------


## Trekker

Da habe ich ja zweimal Glück gehabt, dass sich mein Lokalrezidiv, bei vergleichbarem PSA-Wert, so deutlich gezeigt hat.
Gruß von Henry

----------

